# Rescaped my 15 gal long



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Rearanged some plants and made the driftwood smaller while doing wc last Sunday . I don't do any particular type of scape, just whatever looks good to me .


----------



## StarsAndSun (Oct 17, 2019)

It's beautiful! I love that purple-y plant on the right, it looks really nice, especially with all the green.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks . That plant is actually red , my phone takes lousy pics . It is AR I believe , and I like it too . An all green tank gets boring after a while.....lol


----------

